# I'm pissed,rabbit poo



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Grrr this is frustrating.


----------



## 23565 (Feb 23, 2007)

I know EXACTLY how you feel my friend. Rabit poo, and night crawler poo also


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Mine has resembled whip cream quite a bit lately. I keep waiting to hear my ass make the wshhhhhhhhh noise the can makes.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Spasman,Rabbit poo sucks, that's all I've been doing lately, unless you count a ton of gas which I don't as it's not solid. I wonder what happens to the food we eat if it doesn't come out? It's got to go somewhere after it's digested. I try not to think about this too much as it makes me feel worse than I already do.Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 21112 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello







Can I join the rabbit poo club too?? I know it's not really all that funny, as I have been suffering with the rabbit poo's for over a year now. More like 18 mos. I get SOOOOOO frustrated with that. Sometimes it's even smaller than rabbit poo, I call them Skittles. Needless to say, it's always these rock hard little pieces. I know that if it was soft it would not come out in pieces like that. Anyway...just wanted to let you all know that there is yet another person with rabbit poo.


----------



## 21112 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to ask, "What is Night Crawler poo?"


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

Count me in, too... I've been tied up for days, and am now on antibiotics for possible SIBO.


----------



## 20661 (Mar 17, 2007)

> quote:"What is Night Crawler poo?"


LOL...I am new here but I 'think' that means thin stools...you know the ones tht make your colon look like it is diameter of a straw??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

These one are outrageous as well :|


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is quite humorous to say the least.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I go for the water stuff and it gets the job done!! I never had pellets but my 6 year old out poops me by far- wow- its amazing how big his stuff is- blessed aint he? anyhow I qave up with fiber and all that and went for the watery and lo and behold im feeling good!!! its my only hope for complete evac.


----------



## 18503 (Mar 29, 2007)

HiI have been constipated all my life, i am 21 years old. I too get rabbit poo, the night crawlers and some really small flakey bits that i call "corn flakes" also get really runny.I find it hard to cope now because no matter what i take things never work. I eat the right foods and it still doesnt help. If i eat food i start feeling sick. I always have leakage. But i have come to a new product called Colozone. You take a teaspoon in water everyday for 2 weeks and then you cut back for every second day, it works well. takes a while for it to start working though.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

hahahaaa. im making a new post that you should read.


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

Malt Balls here. Not Rabbit poopy.....it feels like rabbit poopy coming out, but when I turn to view the job I have done, its like malt balls. Amazing


----------



## 17766 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, this is funny - only because I'm right there with you. I'm glad I found this forum. I'm a Zelnorm refugee, searching for another answer. I've had the dubious honor to experience rabbit poo, corn flakes, and night crawlers, sometimes on the same day...not to mention what I call the oozy poops: that slimey stuff that turns up when you least expect it. Nice to know I'm in the company of folks who understand. That means a lot!


----------



## 22695 (Apr 29, 2007)

oh my goodness! i'm so glad i found this forum!! its almost 2 in the a.m. here and i am laughing out loud at these posts-not making fun of you guys, but realizing i am not alone and also it feels good to laugh!! i love it when you're sitting there straining, thinking you're doing such a good job, and its just a mass of slimy mucous. all that work for nothing!i'm on Miralax now, and its helping, but not with the nausea and pain, just the movement part. i still like my weekly cleansing enemas, although my doc frowns at me for it.Nita


----------

